

A Startup Entrepreneur's Philosophy - eisokant
http://eisokant.com/2008/07/20/the-business-philosophy-that-i-always-follow/

======
endlessvoid94
Good post.

The value of failing is not just the experience but the connections you make
along the way. If you gain bad connections, you may have actually set yourself
back a bit.

~~~
eisokant
Thank you. I couldn't agree more when you say "If you gain bad connections,
you may have actually set yourself back a bit."

Especially failing with a Web 2.0 startup, which is linked to factors of
timing and luck that are often out of your control.

~~~
endlessvoid94
Yeah, definitely. I'm working for one right now and I can say I'm basically
continuing with it because I want to see exactly how certain decisions will
affect the outcome. I don't even care if it succeeds.

Good luck!

~~~
eisokant
Monetary success is great but the experience, knowledge and people you meet on
the way are far more valuable. I am working at the moment on my own startup,
I'm only a month in but it's been an amazing experience already.

------
sebg
good post right up until the end where you wrote "If you enjoyed this post
please go back to YC Hacker News and give it some karma." If it's a good post,
you don't need to devalue it by getting people to vote for it.

~~~
eisokant
Thank you, you are right about the WP plugin for YC HN. I've disabled it.

